# PLEASE HELP - pigeon not eating



## ana01 (May 31, 2010)

Will try to make it as short as possible: last summer I found a very injured pigeon laying on his back on my balcony and not even able to stand on his feet. I took him to the vet, gave him antibiotics etc. and eventually he started walking but wasn't able to fly so I decided to keep him because the only other option was to release him back on the street where I was sure he wouldn't survive. He started flying in April this year, so this girl I know, who also has 2 pigeons of her own, decided to take him because she has a big closed-type balcony and he'll have a lot more space and company there. Anyway, I took him to her place on Friday evening and ever since he got there he didn't eat at all. She was hand-feeding him and he can digest and seems to poo normally, but just doesn't seem to want to eat. He also seems to be ok in every other way. *Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong with him, why would he suddenly lose appetite like that?* I should mention that something like that never happened before, he was always eating normally and I'd even say he's a bit overweight if anything.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Ana01 ..

Most likely your pigeon is frightened and unsure in the new place. It is also possibly being bullied by the two original occupants. You and your friend need to be paying close attention to this. If the original two are a pair, then they feel they OWN the space they are in and won't willingly share with the newcomer.

You may have to ask your friend to partition off a space for your pigeon for at least a short while until everybirdy works things out.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

One thing you could do, is bring him back to live with you, and, see if he starts eating again...if he does, you solved the problem.

If he does not, you go from there...and maybe with the good people here, it can get figured out.


----------



## ana01 (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the replies TAWhatley and pdpbison. He is separated from the other 2 pigeons, he's on the balcony and they're in the room next to it, he can see them through the glass but they're not getting in touch at all yet. Also, my friend is trying to be as nice as possible to him, he has a lot more space than he did at my place and it's definitely a *lot* better for him to stay there. I don't know, maybe it is because he's frightened but he spent 2 and a 1/2 days there already, shouldn't he be starting to adjust to the new environment by now?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ana01 said:


> Thank you for the replies TAWhatley and pdpbison. He is separated from the other 2 pigeons, he's on the balcony and they're in the room next to it, he can see them through the glass but they're not getting in touch at all yet. Also, my friend is trying to be as nice as possible to him, he has a lot more space than he did at my place and it's definitely a *lot* better for him to stay there. I don't know, maybe it is because he's frightened but he spent 2 and a 1/2 days there already, shouldn't he be starting to adjust to the new environment by now?




See above...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The pigeon is with me, I started him on enrofloxacin yesterday and I still haven't seen any improvement. I think he is not scared, yesterday he took a bath, makes the gu gu gu sound when I approach him and eventually pecks me. I’m at a loss here...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What symptoms did you feel recommended the Enroflaxyn?

I think the simplest thing to do, is to return hom to his prior situation, and, see if he yes or no resumes eating.

If he does, then, problem solved.

If he does not, then detailed reposrts on real observations would be next.

Arbitraty administrations of antibiotics is probably not appropriate unless there really are symptoms of advancing Bacterial illness...which usually is far down the list of why a Pigeon is not eating.

What kind of food is he refusing?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

His poop was watery and with mucous and bubbles, plus he didn't eat! 
And I couldn't just risk putting him with my other 2 pigeons!


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I gave him sunflower seed, hemp seeds and some mix for pigeons.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you know how to recognise Urates from fecal matter?

Or, liquids which may be along with one, or, the other?

If so, what color have the urates been? and or, what color any paint-like or thin color watery stains or puddles?

You should with-hold Seeds and Water for now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...this is not an 'eating' problem, it is a very sick Pigeon problem.


From what info there is so far, this seems typical enough of Canker, and, probably Candida.


The latter especially will see them loose interest in eating.


Whether their Crop will even still pass anything at this point, is hard to guess from here.


But, if I were you, I would get onto locating and having on hand, the Medicines for treating for those two a.s.a.p.


'Medistatin' ( for the Candida )


Raw unfiltered, Organic, Apple Cider Vinegar ( any health food store, it will aid for both illnesses. )


'Metronidazole'...( for the Trichomoniasis/Canker )


Others can guide you on where to get, or maybe we have members near you who could help.


Tis the Season for those illnesses, singly or together.

I have five on hand right now.


These illnesses can cause their Crop to be unable to pass food or liquids, where it is then a tough situation, since oral meds can not get on to be absorbed by their system.

Enroflaxyn will not help for these.


With-hold food and water for now, and, examine their Crop off and on to determine of it has anything in it, and if so, what it feels like.

Let us know for that, and, for my prior missive questions.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

> Well...this is not an 'eating' problem, it is a very sick Pigeon problem.


So i thought. 

Should i stop giving him enrofloxacin?

I have Chevi col and Nystatin. What is the correct dosage for Nystatin? 100 000 iu per pigeon?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

and why should I withhold water?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont see anything when I open the beak, and I can feel hand rearing food I gave him on syringe


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Eternal,
Has this bird ever been wormed?
The only reason I ask this is - whenever I have a bird in my loft that stops eating or has loose poops, I bring inside and isolate and worm first. It doesn't hurt to worm them and if it IS worms causing a problem they will start to pass them within a couple hours, so you'll know at least one problem. Worm infestation can weaken them and open them up to more serious problems.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I had one pigeon with worms once, but I was able to see them in his poop and I treated him with Chevita's Ascapilla. It now seems to me he stopped digesting and I gave him cisapride. Soon I will give him Nystatin and see what happens. I have Ascapilla and I can give it to him anytime, but first I have to make sure he digests properly.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

eternal said:


> I had one pigeon with worms once, but I was able to see them in his poop and I treated him with Chevita's Ascapilla. It now seems to me he stopped digesting and I gave him cisapride. Soon I will give him Nystatin and see what happens. I have Ascapilla and I can give it to him anytime, but first I have to make sure he digests properly.


Worm infestation can hinder digestion, and you won't always see them in the poops before worming.
I don't use any of the drugs you listed, so I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Worms could do it also, yes...good point.


We need to know the color, consistency and description all round...of the Urates, and, of the fecal matter, as such.


We really need more and better details, about the poops, ueates, Crop ( how is it passing, is it passing? Etc )

Is the poop even fecal matter, or is it bile? 

One with-holds Water if one is going to prepare Medistatin where the Bird will DRINK it.

Bubbles in poops'yrates is one sign of Yeats/Candida issues in lower GI...


This is usually easiest for the Bird and the neophyte Caregiver, than other methods...to simply let the Bird drink the Medistatin in Water.

However, if their Crop is not passing, then no point in having them drink anything for now, and no point in prividing or forcing food...either, so either way, one with-holds food and water untill determinging if the Crop is yes or no passing well, when suspecting Canker and or Candida or even Worm obturations which can lead to those two also.


More details?

Images even, of the poops/urates?


When did he stop eating?


How many poopls in the last 24 hours, say?


Is the poop part really poop? or, Bile? Rub some on white paper, if it is thin color and fiberous, it is fecal matter...id like jellied Paint, it is Bile.


All of this is kinda sorta important...if trying to figure out what is wrong, in order to decide, what to do.


Sleepy pie time now for all the little Beaks here, mine included...


Best wishes!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I found this on when another pigeon had gas bubbles in its poops:

_GAS BUBBLES in droppings means your bird could have an intestinal infection caused by one of the group of clostridium bacteria. This type of bacteria produces more gas than others during the metabolic process and can result in droppings with a foamy appearance. As with any other type of infection, your veterinarian should be culturing stools to test their sensitivity and choosing the best antibacterial to treat with. This should take care of your cockatoo's problem._

THat pigeon was treated with Baytril:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=464290&postcount=51


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That too!!


Oye...


Nightynight...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I gave him vitamins and I believe that the reason why the poop looks a bit yellowish.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I took him to the vet and she gave him an injection of metoclopramide. 
He is definitely sick, now he even can't coo, all my other sick pigeons were able to coo only after they were fully recovered. 
I really hope that I caught this on time and that I can save him.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

That was a good thing you did, taking him to the Vet. I sure hope he gets better fast! Good Luck


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...the Metaproclamide was a good choice for addressing swelling which may exist, or nausia.


It will not help for the fairly probable Canker...nor for any Candida, which also is probable.


Did no one check the Pigeon's Crop?


Vet did no Crop Swabs?


Oye...


Vet probably does not even know about Canker.


Get back with the Vet, bring poop samples, pring out this Thread, have the Vet read it.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

There is no canker in the mouth and tomorrow I am going to give him Chevi col just in case. I am giving him Nystatin 100 000iu daily, is that the correct dosage?

If I bring poop samples now, I would know nothing because he's been on antibiotics 2 days already and he rarely poops. Even when he does, it's so watery.
There is a very good chance that the results of fecal analysis would be negative. 

In the last 5 hours he pooped 8 times I think and the crops was empty so I fed him on syringe 15 minutes ago.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Canker or Trichomoniasis can occur anywhere in the Bird's system...only occasionally being seen in the Mouth.

Poops look typical of Canker somewhere in the Bird's system...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

First thing tomorrow morning I am giving him Chevi col.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds good...


Please consider also to treat for Candida...even if it is just to use the famous 'ACV Water' ( say 4 tablespoons of 'Braggs' Organic raw Vinegar - any Health Food Store - to the Gallon or ordinary Drinking Water )which will also help the anticanker meds work better anyway.

They so often go together, and, candida more than canker, tands to spoil their appetite soonest...though either can make them not want to eat.

Keep an eye on the Crop...making sure it is passing liquids and or foods.

Foods might be iffy now, till the meds have had a couple days to work...far as passing well.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I am treating him for Candida with Nystatin, is that ok?? I started him on Nystatin yesterday as soon as I saw that his crop stopped emptying. Last Autumn I saved several pigeons using enrofloxacin, nystatin, chevi col and cisapride and metoclopramide. As as the crop stops emptying, Candida starts to grow and produces gases in the crop and even the poop smells sour. 

I think the meds are working, I fed him last night and this morning, in two hours we are going to the vet to get an injection of metoclopramide. 

Today I'm starting him on milk thistle extract, I'm afraid of what so many meds can do to his liver.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me...


Yup...keep him well hydrated so his little Liver and Kidneys can manage it well...


Supply supplimental warmth even, if convenient...so he can be on or off a Heating Pad with a towel over it, as he pleases.

Good luck!!


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He has just vomited, I suppose because of Chevi col.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

WHat was in the vomit?

And, did it have an odor?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The formula Hand mix I gave him, and he vomited during the night too. I'm going to give him Chevi col now, and in a few hours I'm going to feed him the formula. I think I can see an improvement in poop, he poops more often.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...the question is...

Is he throwing up from the Medication? Or, from his illness?


Either can happen, of course...

Mixing the Formula with ACV-Water ( are you familiar with it? say four Tablespoons of raw organic "BRAGGS" brand, Apple Cider Vinegar, to a Gallon of plain Drinking Water ) may be a good idea.

That's what I always do for any tube fed Canker or Candida ones...


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He is not well. He became lethargic, problems with digestion again, I don't understand why, I really saw improvement in his general condition, I keep him warm, but he lost so much weight, I'm really worried now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lets review things -


What meds is he getting?


Is his Crop passing it's contents?


Is he adequately hydrated? Assuming his Crop is passing things alright? ( If it is not, probably he is dehydrated...)


What is there for the last 24 hours of poops and urates? what do they look like?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He is gone, he died this morning in my lap, 15 hours ago, I'm heartbroken. Yesterday morning he was fine, and in the afternoon he became lethargic, didn't poop for hours, till the evening when he pooped like crazy, and this morning he couldn't stand up, couldn't move his legs, had difficulty breathing and died in my lap...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am sorry...


Good try...


----------

